# For Sale - Skunk Pelt *Sold* Please DELETE!



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i might take it. send me a pic at [email protected]


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty sure Bearhunter will take it.Last week when he stopped at my house the first thing he did was open his rear door-and assorted roadkill was just oozzing out.Name it,if its ever been hit by a car,he'll have it.  
On the other hand,he more than paid for his trip down so.... Word on the street(highway) is he doesn't eat em,just uses the hides.I'm not so sure though.... :rollin:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

if their hit proper, their not so chewy


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks for the skunk pelt Cole. 8)


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for doin business bearhunter


----------

